# Coding Adaptive cruise control



## kimoppalfens (Feb 4, 2014)

Hi All,

Just wondered whether anyone tried to code an F10's Adaptive Cruise Control?
I love my ACC, but it has one drawback I'd like to eliminate if feasible.

THe ACC keeps distance and comes to a full stop just fine, however, when it is halted for more than 3 seconds, it disengages, meaning it will not take off again unless I click the Reset button on the steering wheel, or hit the gas pedal.

Within the 3 seconds it takes off perfectly. I'd love to increase the 3 seconds to 50 seconds orso.


----------



## bomax (Nov 23, 2013)

I would like to do the same thing. 


Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## bomax (Nov 23, 2013)

I found a thread on the same subject but it is not definitive. http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?t=752815

ICM->000 Daten, F8->LDM_Automatisches_Losfahren_Wartezeit

The default is Werte=06 (3 sec). I believe the maximum is Werte=20 (10 Sec).


----------



## torcar (May 15, 2014)

I have tested the values in this thread and found no difference. Still the annoying 3 second time out.

Has anyone done some progress in this matter?


----------

